# some questions upon hypnotherapy



## mikelle

Hi,I'm Michał, 25 y.o. from Poland.I suffer from IBS for almost 2 years now. Now my problem is mostly the gas/pain. It comes usually in the afternoon (for example after a dinner) but sometimes sooner or later, sometimes also in the morning (for ex. when I didn't have a good sleep). It usually starts like that- I feel pain under the chest and then it turns through time into pain located lower, in the bowels, I feel the gas moving through the intestines, which cause a lot of pain and then a lot of gas finally pass out through the rectum, it's like constant farting in the evening/on the night.I would like to beat that illness finally and I am determined to do that, I can say I live my life in 30 % because of thet ####. Recently I got thoughts that all of this problems may be due to smoking, but I don't smoke much. I know I should try not to do that cause it really triggers my IBS, but it's really hard for me, and even when I tried not to smoke it wasn't better, in fact the problems seemed to come quicker in the day. I believe it's all in that broken brain-gut connection... /My problems started soon after I'd given up taking antidepressants for my anxiety. Now I'm back to antidepressants, I take 10 mg of escitalopram (Lexapro in Britain or US, I forgot :>)/All in all I decided to order the audio program, cause I really think & hope that hypnoteraphy could be the efficient cure. But I am thinking whether it would be good to that gas-related problems? I'm also thinking if I can do the program quicker than in 100 days? (If I just spend much more time on it during the day)... Now I try to invite myself into auto-hypnosis, it relaxes and calm me a bit, but I know that there is still some time for me to reach a hypnosy state (if it's possible for me). I'm also thinking if while listening to the program people turn into real hypnosy state...? Maybe a help from the real hypnotherapist would be good, even if he/she isn't specified in the gut-directed therapy?Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hello Michal and welcome!For specific questions about the program, you can go to the contact page on the healthyaudio.com website and they will be happy to reply.While a recorded hypnotherapy program for IBS can be very helpful for symptoms, is is not a guarantee, and will not address gas or other symptoms that are of another cause than 'IBS' itself - so if smoking or other things are causing the gas, then that has to be addressed another way - but if the gas is part of the IBS, then, yes, hypnotherapy may be able to help this.If you are considering seeing a hypnotherapist in person, you need to ask them if you can do the recorded IBS Audio Program at the same time - sometimes it is not advisable to do two protocols at once, especially if you are addressing several areas - the mind/body will know what area to tackle first, but it may make a delay in other areas.As far as the 100 days - no, this cannot be rushed, even if you were to listen twice a day - you would still need to only listen to the session that is scheduled for that day, and also leave 6 hours between time. The 100 day listening schedule for the 5 sessions has been developed as a part of the healing process - after all, you most likely have had IBS longer than 100 days, so you need to be patient and give yourself the time to heal as needed - some folks see results early on, after a few weeks, others will need the entire 100 days, and still others (like myself) repeat the program for best results - everyone is different depending on how long and how severe and other factors too...Hope this helps - all the best to you in your journey to feeling better.


----------



## goofygut

Michael,As someone who's had IBS- D for 22 years and did the hypno tapes some time ago, I can only tell you it was one of the best things I ever did for myself! There have been periods when I would come out of remission and spend a few days listening to a couple of my favorite sessions and be back on track! So, as for me, some of the best spent money ever. In reference to your smoking, I used to do that also until I'd had a serious dose of pneumonia several years ago. I soon discovered that not smoking eased other symptoms as well. On this bulletin board, I read once where drinking through a straw was not good as we would be sucking in air and swallowing it, i.e. GAS! Imagine that! So, have stopped using straws and voila! No more gas! Then, I put together straws...cigaretts...hmm sucking and swallowing air. Maybe there's a clue.So, all that to say...hypno (not rushed) minus smoking and you may be writing your own success story! Best wishes!


----------



## mikelle

Thanks for the replies and kind words!I think that despite smoking, gas is a part of my IBS. Smoking is just a trigger to that problem. Before IBS I had smoked much more, I always used to smoke before going to the toilet, and I hadn't had problems like that, I know that my bowels just became overreactive and I want to cure that! Maybe I shouldn't see a hypnotherapist in person, as noone do that while listening to the tapes... I just thought - "maybe it would help me to reach. the hypnosis state quicker and better.". I mean - if I would be doing something wrong while listening, the "real" hypnotherapist could give me some good advice. I thought that also because I am thinking if I need something more then just the IBs audio program, maybe also to adress other problems that I have - the anxiety/depression problems, which I'd had loooong before the IBS... I've also thought about CBT - but does it make sense, doing this while doing hypno?


----------



## cookies4marilyn

You are welcome - and thanks fo Goofygut too...CBT and hypnotherapy should not be done together as they employ two different types of process- CBT brings to mind areas of concern via active thought, whereas hypnotherapy uses the subconscious mind - there is nothing you have to do - changes happen automatically. So either do one or the other.If your anxiety and other concerns are more bothersome than your IBS symptoms, you certainly should have that checked out first - Michael does provide an Anxiety program as well - some folks find that the IBS Audio Program helps with related anxiety issues - in fact, those may be addressed first, prior to the IBS symptoms.Overall, you should consult with your health care providers for best results, as we can only suggest what has helped us.And I would also consult the contact page on Healthy Audio for some of these questions as well.In addition, while listening to the IBS Audio Program it is suggested that you try to refrain from researching and reading about IBS on the internet, and elsewhere, as this brings IBS thinking back - it will delay your progress with the hypnotherapy.You cant really do hypnotherapy wrong - you just listen and relax and let your mind go, try not to think about anything really, and dont worry about what he says in the session - let the works wash over you - it is a gently, relaxing and easy process.All the best to you ...


----------



## mikelle

Thanks marilyn.I think my anxiety and other problems are now almost nothing compared to the IBS, or I can say that the mix of them and IBS makes my life far from my expactations.Summa summarum I've ordered the program yesterday and started listening. What was a little concern for me is that they say in the booklet "if I'd had psychological problems before IBS I should consult my doctor about the hypnotherapy", which I haven't done (in fact I've phoned to my psychiatrist to speak with her about that, but she hadn't got time to talk and told me to phone on wednesday)... But maybe I shouldn't worry 'bout all of that and just do the program with good attitude.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

For these types of questions - again - you need to go to the contact page on Healthy Audio.com.The sessions are gentle and won't 'hurt' you, and you most likely will be fine listening to them, but you should always consult with your health care provider to make sure. Please go to the healthyaudio.com website's contact page since you did get the program, you need to direct your questions there for best response! This is a support group and does not take the place of professional care, of course. Hope that helps... all the best.


----------



## McMahon IBS

Hypnotherapy combined with cognitive behavioral therapy is a great way to tackle IBS. But to get the most benefit out of it, really need to include mindfulness training fully integrated with in the cognitive behavioral therapy model and combined with hypnotherapy as well. It is this full integration of all three approaches which I have found gets much better results than just hypnotherapy and cognitive behavioral therapy used side-by-side.

Also, one of the main problems with use-at-home programs whether it be cognitive behavioral therapy or hypnotherapy is you keeping motivated to continue with the program. The Peter McMahon IBS Solution integrates all three approaches and provides progressive feedback for you throughout the program so that you stay motivated, finish the program and get the results that you looking for.

I hope this is helpful for you.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Peter and welcome! We appreciate your input and help. I was a bit confused on your replies addressing older posts, so I felt I wanted to address a few issues.

One thing about the internet is that so much of the info can be very confusing, especially to the newly diagnosed IBS patient!

It is wonderful that you are seeing success in your practice with the methods you use - that is great and it is encouraging to those who suffer. While I am not familiar with you, I am sure you are helping folks in your practice.

There certainly can be many approaches in the brain-gut arena. As an IBS patient and former therapist, I do see a few things in your post I must clarify based on my experiences in helping folks with IBS as a patient support associate for an in-home use program, for the past 12 years and with respect to the modalities in general.

Since you mention this - As for 'use-at-home' programs - you may have a point in terms of motivation for some folks. But it has been our experience, that most users of the program mentioned on this forum are from those who have tried everything else and given up - and they are usually HIGHLY motivated to get relief and complete the program - and -there is free support via phone, website or email with this program if needed that is included.

Over the past years, since our protocol was initially developed in 1991, and revised over the years, with thousands of successful users, we have also found that using two modalities of CBT alongside hypnotherapeutic protocols actually slows down progress - at least in the case of our protocol. This is because the hypnotherapeutic protocol works on the subconscious level and removes IBS symptoms and related thoughts - this is not to say that CBT is not effective - it is - but not all protocols work together in this way.

Constant monitoring of feedback can be encouraging when used in some approaches, but in the real world, monitoring, mindfulness and thinking about symptoms - even recalling them, whether less or more, keeps the IBS condition in the mind.

So thank you for your insights, but not all 'at-home use' protocols result in a lack of motivation or effectiveness as a rule.

Wishing you well in your endeavors!  All the best to you.


----------



## rudibear

I recently started the audio IBS program. One thing is leaving me a bit confused. Michael assures us that our subconscious only means the best for us. That it will awaken us during the process if any threat arises. But he also says our subconscious contributes to our IBS as shown by our constant thoughts about it. I.E. will I survive the day without any accidents? Will the bus get stuck in traffic and lead to bad results? What will happen if I eat that? So how can the subconscious only mean well for us, yet contribute so much to our IBS? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kathleen M.

My sense, which may be wrong, is that the subconcious may be doing something that may be protective in other situations (something it learned or got conditioned to do for other things), but ends up making the IBS symptoms worse, or maintaining the symptoms rather than working to calm the symptoms down.

By changing what it is doing to help you, then you can change outcomes.

It wants to make sure you survive to another day (so nothing really terrible will happen while you are in the trance state) but that doesn't mean everything it does is always in every case 100% totally the bestest thing ever for every situation without fail. It would be nice if it was perfect all the time and never did the wrong thing at the wrong time in the wrong situation, but it does seem to have its failings and hypnosis is supposed to help straigthen those confusions out.


----------



## mikelle

Hello again ,

I thought I'd remind about myself.

I've finished the audio program maybe 2 weeks ago. I think I feel some improvement, but it's not huge. Audio program gave me in a while positive attitude definitely, especially while listening to the 2nd half of the tapes, I still had attacks day by day, but maybe better deal with them. Unfortunetely now this attitude is gone... I'm in crisis. I think I'll be still listening to the tapes sometimes...

I could also tell you that I'm interested in the SIBO theory, I've made some research on it and I think it's worth trying to check it in my case. And I'll probably do that in the nearest future.

greets,

Michał


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hello rudibear and Michal -

You can get more direct and complete answers via support from the contact page on www.healthyaudio.com if you wish or you can email directly to healthyaudio 'at' live.com - replace the 'at' with @ of course. 

rudibear - Kathleen pretty much sums it up for you. Through hypnotherapy, you can create new neural pathways to the brain, and reduce or erase old 'connections' which have become 'automatic' - such as everytime I eat 'this', I get an IBS attack, or everytime I leave the house, etc. I myself experienced the new pathway kick in as an impending attack immediately switched off. You are teaching your subconscious mind - and those old automatice mis-communications from the brain to the gut - to do something different. Michael mentions that you do not want what the subconscious mind is doing, so you have to change it. Yes, it does keep you safe, but the brain-gut communication in IBS shows a faulty connection and function, and this is what hypnotherapy corrects - especially in cases where all other treatments have failed. Hope that helps, give it time, and of course, contact patient support if you wish.

Michal - Some folks do see continued improvement once they have completed the program - others opt to re-listen to the program again later for furthe improvement. It took me 3 rounds before I began to see help as my IBS was long-standing, severe, and I had other health concerns too. The fact that you did see some improvement, is promising that you can see even more. Even after IBS has been treated with other treatments, sometimes the brain-gut connection lingers on - and of course, anything one can do to help with overall well-being can help you on a more complete and holistic level! Take care, and do not give up on the program or yourself - I do believe you can do even better with another round of listening! If you have further questions, please let me know!


----------



## cowgomoo

How would hypnotherapy help your IBS?


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hypnotherapy helps with IBS symptoms through the brain-gut connection in the subconscious mind - This treatment method is helpful breaking the anxiety, then the automatic resulting IBS symptoms, and worry cycle that is a part of IBS. Most people use this method in conjunction with other treatments, or after all else fails. Through the gut-specific protocol and sessions, the automatic connections made by the brain and gut and made weaker, so that symptoms become less and less and over time, and eventually usually are eliminated, or at least greatly reduced.

Many people have had good success with the program mentioned here - the IBS Audio Program - which you can use in the privacy of your own home.

Take a look at the links below for more info - and feel free to ask any questions you may have. You do need to have a diagnosis of IBS from a qualified physician to rule out any other conditions that would not be addressed with this method.

Hope this helps - all the best to you.


----------

